# Solved: OS/2 hard drive size limit



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have IBM OS/2 WARP 4 and I want to install it to my pc but I can't use the partition that I create, I have already created and formatted a 2047 MB partition but when I load OS/2 setup it says that I need to go I to fdisk and select a partition with at least 100MB and set it as installable but with OS/2 fdisk o can not create, set startable, set installable, set c: designation, all I can do is delete partitions, so i want to know if my hard drive might either be too large or may even be possibly be unsuported.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

I believe the partition has to start within the first 1024 cylinders, or in the first 8.4 GB of the drive.

There are updated versions of Disk 1 and Disk 2 that address that issue among others available from IBM Here:
OS/2 Warp 4 updated installation diskettes
Don't know if that will apply to the version you have though.


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the link, it helped me out, now I can mark the thread solved.


----------

